# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  नाकरात्मक अंक

## bhavna singh

*नाकरात्मक अंक देने वाले अपना नाम क्यों छुपाते हैं ?
जब की + पॉइंट देने पर बढ़ चढ़ कर अपना नाम लिखते हैं   
या फिर नाकरात्मक अंक देने पर नाम लिखने पर क्या उन्हें डर लगता है  *

----------


## B.Rahi

पता नहीँ हमने तो आजतक किसी - दिया नहीँ

----------


## kamini

> *नाकरात्मक अंक देने वाले अपना नाम क्यों छुपाते हैं ?
> जब की + पॉइंट देने पर बढ़ चढ़ कर अपना नाम लिखते हैं   
> या फिर नाकरात्मक अंक देने पर नाम लिखने पर क्या उन्हें डर लगता है  *


*चोर कभी कहेता है कि उसने चोरी कि है? नकारत्मक अंक देने वाले के मन में चोर होता है,आगर उसने आपना नाम लिखा तो उसकोभी वही अंक मिलेगा|
+ अंक देनेवाला इसलिये बढचढकर लिखता है क्यों कि उसेभी + अंक मिले जिस को उसने दे दिया है|*

----------


## tm007

*नकारत्मक अंक* देने का किया तरीका है ? मुझे तो सिर्फ + ही के बारे में पता है !

धन्यवाद

----------


## draculla

> *नकारत्मक अंक* देने का किया तरीका है ? मुझे तो सिर्फ + ही के बारे में पता है !
> 
> धन्यवाद


i approved की जगह i disapproved पर क्लीक कर के ok करें/सामने वालो को ऋणात्मक अंक मिलेगा/
लेकिन इसका इस्तेमाल सही से करें/वैर भावना से नहीं जहाँ तक हो ये पॉइंट देने से हमेशा बचाना ही चाहिए/
क्यूंकि यदि सामने वालो को पता चला तो माहौल तंग हो जाता है/

----------


## sanchitt

> i approved की जगह i disapproved पर क्लीक कर के ok करें/सामने वालो को ऋणात्मक अंक मिलेगा/
> लेकिन इसका इस्तेमाल सही से करें/वैर भावना से नहीं जहाँ तक हो ये पॉइंट देने से हमेशा बचाना ही चाहिए/
> क्यूंकि यदि सामने वालो को पता चला तो माहौल तंग हो जाता है/


सही कहा आपने

----------


## draculla

> *चोर कभी कहेता है कि उसने चोरी कि है? नकारत्मक अंक देने वाले के मन में चोर होता है,आगर उसने आपना नाम लिखा तो उसकोभी वही अंक मिलेगा|
> + अंक देनेवाला इसलिये बढचढकर लिखता है क्यों कि उसेभी + अंक मिले जिस को उसने दे दिया है|*


*यदि आपको लगे की आप को गलत भावना से पॉइंट दिया गया है तो आप नियामक से शिकायत कर के आप अपने पॉइंट वापस पा सकते है/
यदि नियामकों को लगा की आप का कारण उचित है तो वे उचित कार्यवाही भी करेगें/नकारत्मक अंक देने से कोई आपका पॉइंट नहीं कोई चुराता है बल्कि घटाता है/*

----------


## Niks69

सही कहा आपने

----------


## gulluu

> *चोर कभी कहेता है कि उसने चोरी कि है? नकारत्मक अंक देने वाले के मन में चोर होता है,आगर उसने आपना नाम लिखा तो उसकोभी वही अंक मिलेगा|
> + अंक देनेवाला इसलिये बढचढकर लिखता है क्यों कि उसेभी + अंक मिले जिस को उसने दे दिया है|*


 कामिनी जी नमस्कार ,
कुछ बातें में भी कहना चाहता हूँ, आशा है आप अन्यथा नहीं लेंगी,
किसी को नकारात्मक अंक देने का अर्थ है की उस सदस्य को सम्बंधित सदस्य की पोस्ट उचित नहीं लगी है या फिर पसंद नहीं आई है . नकारात्मक या सकारात्मक अंक देना प्रत्येक सदस्य का अधिकार है और वो इस अधिकार को नियमानुसार प्रयोग कर सकता है ,रही बात नाम लिखने की या ना लिखने की तो में इस मामले में नाम ना लिखने वालों से बिलकुल सहमत हूँ ,क्योंकि अगर आप किसी को उसकी पोस्ट पर नकारात्मक अंक दे रहें है तो हो सकता है आपको उस पोस्ट में कुछ कमी दिखाई दी हो , लेकिन जिस सदस्य को नकारात्मक अंक मिलेगा वो ज़ाहिर है अपनी नाराजगी जाहिर करने के लिए उस सदस्य को बिना बात के भी नकारात्मक अंक भी दे देता है .इस अप्रिय स्थिति से बचने के लिए अधिकतर समझदार सदस्य अपना नाम नहीं देते ताकि कोई बदला उतारने के लिए उनके पीछे ही ना पड़ जाये या खास उनकी पोस्ट में कमिंयाँ निकालने का कार्य ही शुरू ना कर दे. इसलिए ये समझना की नकारात्मक अंक देने वाले सदस्य के मन में चोर है ,ये गलत है . ये तो वास्तव में अपने अधिकार का उचित प्रयोग करने या ना करने वाली बात है बस.
धन्यवाद 
आशा है आप मेरी भावना को समझेंगी . और भावना जी भी मेरी भावनाओं को समझेंगी .
(कभी कभी किसी पोस्ट से आपको अरुचि हो सकती है लेकिन जरूरी नहीं वो अरुचि पोस्ट लिखने वाले के लिए भी हो)

----------


## sanjeetspice

kya bat likhi h dost ab jb aap bhi niyamak ban gye ho to badhiye hu dost

sorry sorry aap dost kha aap to ab sir g ho gye h na

----------


## kamini

> *यदि आपको लगे की आप को गलत भावना से पॉइंट दिया गया है तो आप नियामक से शिकायत कर के आप अपने पॉइंट वापस पा सकते है/
> यदि नियामकों को लगा की आप का कारण उचित है तो वे उचित कार्यवाही भी करेगें/नकारत्मक अंक देने से कोई आपका पॉइंट नहीं कोई चुराता है बल्कि घटाता है/*





> कामिनी जी नमस्कार ,
> कुछ बातें में भी कहना चाहता हूँ, आशा है आप अन्यथा नहीं लेंगी,
> किसी को नकारात्मक अंक देने का अर्थ है की उस सदस्य को सम्बंधित सदस्य की पोस्ट उचित नहीं लगी है या फिर पसंद नहीं आई है . नकारात्मक या सकारात्मक अंक देना प्रत्येक सदस्य का अधिकार है और वो इस अधिकार को नियमानुसार प्रयोग कर सकता है ,रही बात नाम लिखने की या ना लिखने की तो में इस मामले में नाम ना लिखने वालों से बिलकुल सहमत हूँ ,क्योंकि अगर आप किसी को उसकी पोस्ट पर नकारात्मक अंक दे रहें है तो हो सकता है आपको उस पोस्ट में कुछ कमी दिखाई दी हो , लेकिन जिस सदस्य को नकारात्मक अंक मिलेगा वो ज़ाहिर है अपनी नाराजगी जाहिर करने के लिए उस सदस्य को बिना बात के भी नकारात्मक अंक भी दे देता है .इस अप्रिय स्थिति से बचने के लिए अधिकतर समझदार सदस्य अपना नाम नहीं देते ताकि कोई बदला उतारने के लिए उनके पीछे ही ना पड़ जाये या खास उनकी पोस्ट में कमिंयाँ निकालने का कार्य ही शुरू ना कर दे. इसलिए ये समझना की नकारात्मक अंक देने वाले सदस्य के मन में चोर है ,ये गलत है . ये तो वास्तव में अपने अधिकार का उचित प्रयोग करने या ना करने वाली बात है बस.
> धन्यवाद 
> आशा है आप मेरी भावना को समझेंगी . और भावना जी भी मेरी भावनाओं को समझेंगी .
> (कभी कभी किसी पोस्ट से आपको अरुचि हो सकती है लेकिन जरूरी नहीं वो अरुचि पोस्ट लिखने वाले के लिए भी हो)


*आप दोनोंके विचारोंसे मै सहमत हूँ जी| धन्यवाद.....!*

----------

